# Working with Banksia



## norman vandyke (Feb 23, 2017)

Hoping someone has worked with this before. Just got my first ever Banksia pods and I didn't realize that the first layer is fuzz. Can this be stabilized, so there's less waste or does that stuff just get sacrificed? Can I cut it into blank sizes before stabilizing to save resin?


----------



## jasonb (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a couple that I haven't tried casting yet. Here is a good video on casting them.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2017)

Norm, I recently stabilized some banksia for someone else. It was already cut up to his specs for casting into pen blanks when he sent them to me, but a few pieces had some fuzz still on them. I still have them as I'm still working on finishing up what I need to stabilize for him. (The wasp nests are next.)

I'll check and see what the fuzz is like after stabilizing - they've been sitting in a box for a month or so by now so I've forgotten.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------

